# صلاة رائعة حبيتكم تشاركوني فيها



## rana1981 (25 أغسطس 2008)

*Everyday I need you lord
But this day especially
I need some extra strength
To face whatever is to be

This day more than any day
I need to feel you near
To fortify my courage
And to overcome my fear

By myself, I can't meet
The challenge of hour
There're times then human help
But we need higher power

To assist us to bear what must be born
And so dear my lord, I prey
Hold on to my trembling hands
And be near me today.*​


----------



## rana1981 (26 أغسطس 2008)

انت ما حبيتوها


----------



## ارووجة (26 أغسطس 2008)

صلاة جميلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا ارووجة على مرورك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 أغسطس 2008)

nice
thnx for you​


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> *Everyday I need you lord
> But this day especially
> I need some extra strength
> To face whatever is to be*


Lord Jesus be with you ever
Please lets pray for the Meek people
Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth
Thanks​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك
 سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> nice
> thnx for you​


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> lord jesus be with you ever
> please lets pray for the meek people
> blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth
> thanks​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*آميـــــــــــــن
فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــن
> فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووعة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------

